# eingescanntes in text umwandeln



## Visual EZ++ (18. Oktober 2002)

--------------------


----------



## Carndret (18. Oktober 2002)

Ist bei deinem Scanner kein Programm dabei, ...?
Also bei meiner GK war z.B Corel dabei und somit auch OCRTrace.
Sonst gibt es noch OmniPage, FineReader, TextBridge (War bei meinem alten Scanner dabei ist total schlecht), Pagis Pro, Recognita und Fine Reader.

Kannst ja mal bei google unter: Texterkennungssoftware, OCR Software oder so schauen. Da gibt es bestimmt auch Tests.

BTW: was hat du für einen Scanner?


----------



## Visual EZ++ (18. Oktober 2002)

--------------------


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (18. Oktober 2002)

kann dir nur den finereader von abbyy empfehlen. muss grad im geschäft 400 seiten traktorpapier aus nem nadeldrucker scannen und trotzdem kommen kaum fehler!


----------



## Adam Wille (19. Oktober 2002)

Wtf ist denn Traktorpapier?
Gibt's das nur im Westen? 

Geist


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. Oktober 2002)

traktorpapier is dieses endlospapier mit löschern und perforation am rand. die zwei rädchen, welche in die löcher greifen um das papier weiterzubefördern nennt man "traktoren". daher der name.

p.s. das gibt's nicht nur im westen, das benutzt nur zum glück kaum noch jemand


----------



## Adam Wille (20. Oktober 2002)

Ah well...stimmt, wenn ich mich so erinnere an Latein "trahere = ziehen". 

Danke für den kleinen Exkurs, von allein kommt doch kein Mensch darauf... 

have a nice day,
Geist


----------



## Kaprolactam (20. Oktober 2002)

/me schon. Aber es gibt auch genug Menschen die sagen ich sei kein Mensch 

Und der Abbyy Fine Reader ist wirklich das beste OCR-Programm wo gibt.

/Kapro


----------



## Visual EZ++ (21. Oktober 2002)

--------------------


----------

